# Alooooooooooha!



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

'Sup everyone? I'm Hawaii (Sarah in RL, but I don't want to get confused with the Sarahs already here) and I'm addicted to horses.  I have been riding for 8ish years at the same barn that I started at. I've been working at the barn for over a year in exchange for weekly lessons. I just got my own horse in June, which I was totally not expecting. Her name is Miss Take(Tah-Kay) and we mainly do dressage. She's a chestnut sabino mare with a heart on her belly. She's 15hh, grade QH, and 16 years old. Basically I'm blinded by love. xD Let me rustle up some pics of her from my dA page...
Miss Take uno
Miss Take dos
There's my little superstar! 

Anyways, I found this place when UHB got back online (seems like people went here without telling me? j/k! ), but now it's iffy, and I need some horse people to talk to. xD This place seems so active and cool. I'm looking forwards to posting with you all.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Sarah, or Hawaii! LOL! :lol:
Have fun posting.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!!!

Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Sky_Gypsy (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Sarah,
Nice to meet you! I wanted to let you know that your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## giddyupgo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the group


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares! Miss Take is a beauty.


----------



## neigh (May 22, 2007)

Don't think I don't know you from UHB too! 
Haha. Oh, and look who's come with you, Miss Take. 
Look's like we're gunna have a great time.


----------

